# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Solu motoru atskiribas

## 0xDEAD BEEF

Nevaru isti saprast, ar ko atskiras bipolarais steper motors no unipolara. Sapratu, ka jebkura gadijuma bipolaro var parverst (izmantot) ka unipolaro, bet veletos saprast, kads tiesi ir tas GAINS izmantot bipolaro? Vienkarsaka logika? 4 cmosi ta vieta, lai mainitu no + uz - vai ka??? :///

Un vai jus ludzu nepaskaidrotu par to induktivitati. Ja - skola macijos, bet isti nesaprotu, ka daba var mainities spolei pretestiba un ko tas ietekme. Sapratu, ka sakotneji pretestive spolei ir augsta un tad nokritas (pie lidzstravas), jo izveidojas magnetiskais lauks, bet isti neiebraucu, kapec palielinot spriegumu tas notiek atrak... vai ka.. :/

Paldies,
Beefs

----------


## Delfins

Šeit ir labs raksts: http://www.cs.uiowa.edu/~jones/step/types.html

----------


## marizo

Jā, šī tēma man arī interesē - par dažādiem soļu motoru tipiem, to vadību.

Par induktivitāti - es saprotu šādi:
spoles reaktīvā pretestība ir tieši proporcionāla frekvencei: XL=wL=2Pi*f*L.
Komutācijas brīdī uz motora tinumu tiek padots taisnstūrim tuvs signāls. Asā fronte satur daudz agstfrekvences harmoniku. Augsto frekvenšu dēļ, pēc formulas tinumu pretestība sanāk liela.
Ja frekvence ir 0 Hz (līdzstrāva), tad motora tinumiem paliek tikai aktīvā pretestība (maza), tādēļ virknē ar tinumu slēdz to rezistoru, kas ierobežo strāvu.
Komutējot motora tinumus, to XL (precīzāk gan būtu pilnā pretestība Z) >>R (I ierobežojošo rezistoru pretestību), izveidojas virknes slēgums. Uz Z krīt lielāks spriegums, kā rezultātā caur tinumu plūst lielāka strāva. Jā, un izrādās, ka tas notiek arī ātrāk, analoģiski kā kondensatora uzlādes/izlādes laiks caur rezistoru atkarīgs no rezistora pretestības.
Šeit parādīts matemātiskais pamatojums:
http://sitelec.free.fr/cours/pas.pdf (gan ne angļu valodā)

----------


## karloslv

induktivitāti var izprast, ja iebrauc diferenciālvienādojumos. tad ir vienkārši - uz spoles vienmēr rodas kompensējošs EDS, kurš vienāds ar L * dI/dt, respektīvi proporcionāls strāvas pieaugumam. ja pieliek spoli pie kaut kāda sprieguma U, strāva grib sākt plūst, taču momentāni izveidojas pretējs EDS, kas tieši vienāds ar U. rezultātā strāva caur spoli sāk pieaugt ar ātrumu dI/dt = U/L jeb dI * L = U * dt. diferenciāļu vietā var tuvināti ņemt deltas.

otrs, intuitīvs skaidrojums - spole ir STRĀVAS INERCE. caur spoli strāva nevar uzreiz sākt plūst un nevar beigt plūst. tas, cik ātri strāva uzsāk/beidz plūst spolē, atkarīgs no induktivitātes (jo mazāka, jo ātrāk) un no pieliktā sprieguma (jo lielāks, jo ātrāk). kondensators šajā skaidrojumā ir elektronu rezervuārs, tajā patīk uzkrāties spriegumam. 

vēl kas - induktivitātei NAV pretestības. ja ideālu induktivitāti pieliktu pie ideāla akumulatora, tad strāva sāktu augt ar konstantu ātrumu līdz bezgalībai. tā tas arī notiek supravadītājos. tā kā dabā ikdienā visur ir pretestības, tad strāvai pieaugot, uz tām sāk krist spriegums, un viss process pamazām apstājas. tāpēc caur spoli galu galā plūst konstanta strāva, ja to atstāj pie sprieguma.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

karlos ..
man ar to eds skaidrojums likas tiri ok, bet isti nesaprotu to augsanas atrumu.
Kapec mani tas uztrauc ir tas, ka gribu saprast, cik lielu spriegumu varu mocit uz to spoli. Vadi jau pardegs tad, kad eds bus izveidojies, vai pareizi saporotu?

TB sanak ta, ka es pierubiju spoli pie stravas/sprieguma (30 omu spolei pie 15V butu jabut 0.5A), bet sakuma elektriba neplust pa spoles vadiem tos karsejot, bet gan veido EDS, tapec sakuma pretestiba spolei bus augsta? Bet ja spolei ir augssta pretestiba, tad ka caur vinu var iet strava. tb - kaut kur purtrojos, bet jautajums ir tads, ka es varu uzmocit ATRA tempa to magnetu, ja spolei ir augsta pretestiba? Tur tak neko nevar darit tad sanak. Es pierubu stravu/spreigumu, bet lai ka es censtos, pretestiba sakuma visu laiku ir liela??
Bet ka pretestiba var but liela, ja vinai ir jabut mazai, lai es varetu ielikt darbu EDS veidosana?

vai ari otradi, sakuma pretestiba ir ahuna maza (tipa 0 omi) un vissa energija iet EDS veidosana.. bla nesaprotu sitpo..  :: ((
Beefs

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

var ar tam formulam??  ::  tur bija R = kaut kadi sinusi un kas vel. Bet tam tak jabut atkarigam no laika?! Karoce - kada ir spoles pretestiba atkariba no laika? Un ja sakuma pretestiba ir loti liela, tad ka ta spole var veikt darbu EDS radisana ?

----------


## Delfins

Tu jauc terminus, pretestības vertiba nevar but augsta/zema .. tai ir vertiba. Respektiivi ta apaliek mazaaka vai lielaaka
Turklat spolei pretestiba nemainas uz lielaaku, tikai uz mazaaku vai pashas defaulto... tapec jau pie EDS veidoshanas straava pieaug, jo "patreizeejaa pretestiiba" samazinaas

----------


## G-man

Pieslēdzot spoli sprieguma avotam sākas pārejas process, strāva mainās no 0 līdz U/R. Lai noteiktu strāvu kā laika funkciju jārēķina ar diferenciālvienād. kā karlosv jau rakstīja. Tā būs spolei virknē ar R:
i(t)=-(U/R)*e^(-R/L*t) + U/R

----------


## karloslv

nekur fizikā un elektrotehnikā neesmu redzējis, analizējot spoli, ka kāds runātu par momentāno pretestību, dalot spriegumu ar strāvu spolē.

par eds - nav korekti teikt "elektrība veido eds", it kā tam būtu kaut kāds darbs vai enerģija nepieciešama. EDS ir kaut kas, kas dzen elektronus pa vadiem uz priekšu. baterijā vai barošanas avotā ir saprotams, kas ir EDS, ķīmiskā enerģija vai kas tur vēl. spolē EDS rodas tieši tik liels, lai "neļautu" strāvai mainīties (tas ir intuitīvais skaidrojums). 

ja gribi saprast, kas notiek ķēdē, spole ir jāaizvieto ar EDS avotu E un pretestību R virknē. pretestība R NAV nekāda mainīga un momentāna, tā ir tīri fiziska spoles (vada) pretestība. E savukārt ir ekvivalents ķēdes elements, nevis reāls EDS, un tā vērtība mainās pēc jau minētā E = L * dI/dt. atrisinot šo ķēdi gadījumā, ja tā pieslēgta pie kaut kāda sprieguma avota U, iegūst to, ko G-man jau rakstīja.

par motoriem - strāva tajos, pieslēdzot pie U1, pieaugs ar ātrumu U1/L ampēri sekundē, un šis ātrums arvien samazināsies, līdz strāva sasniegs U1/R (R ir vadu pretestība + ārējā pretestība, ja tāda pieslēgta). taču, padodot sākumā uz motoru spriegumu U2 > U1, strāva ātrāk sasniegs kaut kādu fiksētu vērtību (piemēram, to pašu U1/R), un tad var pārslēgt tinumus uz U1.

----------


## Epis

Es a vienreiz šito juatājumu pētīju gribēju zināt par soļinieku chopper vadības principiem.
Idejas jau šeit kas ir uzrakstītas ir pareizes, bet tāda primitīva apraksta un piemēra liekās ka trūkst, 
tad uzrakstīšu vienu piemēru, kurā tās vērtības būs uz ātro izdomātas(tikai lai atspoguļotu principu.

ja ir morors ar pretestību 1.5omi 3A  tad rated voltage būs 4.5V  (1.5*3=4.5)
un pieņemam ja motoram pieliek 4.5V barošanu tad motora pinums uzlādējās 1 sekundē līdz 3A
un pinuma izlādes ātrums būs tāds pats tā 1sekunde (šāds motors protams nekam neder ja tik lēnu uzlādējās un rodās jautājums kā tad panākt ātrāku uzlādi un izlādi) 
kas tad notiek ja palielina ienākošo stāvu 2X -> notiek tas kad tagat uzlādes ātrums ir 0.5s līdz 3A robežai, bet izlādes ātrums paliek tas pats 1s (itkā sanāk šādi mēs varam palielināt motora ātrumu par 1.5x (jo izlādes ātrums paliek tas pats  :: .
pagaidām šeit motora pretestība vēl nemainās (viss pa vecam šeit darbojās tā induktora DC formulas)

Tālāk ja griba paātrināt motora izlādes ātrumu kas tad ir jādara?? Vienkārši laižam iekšā nevis 0V bet -9V  jā tur ir mīnus zīme un sanāk kad tagat mēs pinumā grūžam nevis DC bet gan AC strāvu un vairs DC formulas neder jāskatās uz AC formulām (šeit sākās baigā muļa (tās dullās formulas)) un arī aug tā motora tinuma pretestība pēc tām formulām, bet labums tāds kad iegūstam to vajadzīgo izlādes laiku 0.5s un tad esam paātrinājuši motora ātrumu 2X (pirmstam bīj tikai 1.5X) 
līdz ar to tie motori kuriem ir zemākas pretestības pinumi griezīsies daudz ātrāk (bez AC strāvas un lai pārsniegtu to savu max robežu arī varēs grūst augstākas frekvences AC strāvu) 
nu tā vienkārš apraksts.

----------


## Velko

Mans skaidrojums ir šāds - aizstājam spoli ar automobili. Tādā gadījumā:

* Induktivitāte - autiņa masa;
* Strāva - braukšanas ātrums;
* Spriegums - cik "nikni" nospiests gāzes pedālis.

Protams, tas nav matemātiski precīzi, tomēr tuvu tam un (cerams) saprotami  ::

----------

